# Douchebags & Haters



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey,

A couple days ago at school I was reading a book (Planetkill to be exact) and one of my classmates, tyler, came up to me and asked me what I was reading. So I showed him and he flipped through the book. But, on the last page, was the ad for the warhammer 40000 game. So he started laughing at me and telling me that this was for fucktards, gays, mexicans, and so on and so forth. This pissed me off, because I enjoy my hobby as much as he does being a asshole. My best friend connor was next to me, and he kinda said stuff about how it looked cool and he would like to see my army. Tyler just called us both gay and walked away.

I was wondering if anyoine else has had problems with people like this. I live in No where land, Florida (ya, the ******* bit) and the only place to get GW stuff is at a comic store, so it is completly unknown. So, has anyone had a jackas come up to them and call the hobby gay? Just wondering.

Nick


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Well. No one in my school actually knows I am into this, I keep my private life exactly that, I see no need for myself to tell them so I do not. So thus, I have never recieved a problem from anybody.


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmmm.... I need to remove the back cover of my 40k books...... lol


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

In school for us it's like "Youre Nerd, get a life" and nothing more... worse when it comes to families... Often people here find 20-year-olds painting models as disturbing and immature... I think that going every weekend to a bar could be immature -_- Or playing pool with some retards... but hey, I like those too.

People often see it as just childish and that's also a problem, but i can't understand guys who offend or misname people who play or read about it... The guy calling you a gay cuz you read something related to 40k... What the hell? It's just horrible... I, for wanting to be a police officer in my youths was called a Bitch ( but in a cruder, Polish word) which in my country is only a WOMAN who thrives on PROSTITUTION... I hate fucktards that misname and offend people...

Besides, many people are gay and you don't even know it... maybe he was a Crupto-gay? that doesn't make him bad... Being a Jerk IS


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

has anyone called me gay because of it, yes
what do I do, nothing, except feel sorry that there worthless intellect could only manage gay as an insult, I mean calling someone happy as an insult is a little silly.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

My friends think it's cool. I'm only teased for being emo, not for Warhammer


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

It is rather hard being bottled up with no one who I know plays 40k. If someone asks what it is, I have to go into the "You know the game Dawn of War?" conversation.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Happy and colourful. Thats why I brought a Hawaiian shirt- 'why yes I am happy, and look I'm also colourful'.

I don't advertise the fact that 40K is one of my hobbies, I read a lot of the books at work but when asked I say I don't play the game it's based on (which is sort of true as I haven't actually played in a good long while).


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds like typical highschool wankery, wouldn't be any different if you were playing the bassoon or on the debate team. I keep a few figures on my desk at work depending on what I'm painting at the time, and most people who come by my area comment that they think it's pretty nifty.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

there's pretty much people with imagination and people without.

the people who have neglected their imagination thinking its only for losers are the ones who have completely lost it by the end of highschool.

Some people think its gay, but I dont give a crap. I have other hobbies too like playing my bass and playing in my band. and pretty much everyone enjoys somethign that other people think is stupid. I think football (u.s.) is kind of retarded myself, but pretty much everyone here likes it.

what I am more surprised about, is how many people have stepped into my room or something at college, seen my models and been like,"OH shit warhammer!? i almost got into this once." or "i used to play" or w/e.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

JDMJapan said:


> Tyler just called us both gay and walked away.


"Hey lets get those nerds to show us their dicks and then call them gay!"

Family Guy FTW.



Samir_Duran said:


> but in a cruder, Polish word


I love Polish for swearing...



Othiem said:


> Sounds like typical highschool wankery


Speaking of swearing, an American using "wanker", how quaint!

Seriously though, bitch slap Tyler and have your way with him, then see how quick he'll be to mock homosexuality.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

people dont dare insult me most times, and the odd time people actually say the games for geeks and nerds only, I tend to point that the only reason they think that is because the game is above their intelectual level, and they are probably too stupid to play WOW even, let alone warhammer lmao


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> has anyone called me gay because of it, yes
> what do I do, nothing, except feel sorry that there worthless intellect could only manage gay as an insult, I mean calling someone happy as an insult is a little silly.


They were actually calling you a homosexual. Homosexuals are famous for tactical thinking and mastering the art of war (Alexander the Great for example), although they probably didn't think about it like that. 

The really sad thing is that there are people in the world that still think there is a gender or sexuality hierarchy; that male is superior to female, that hetero- is superior to homosexual.


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

> Seriously though, bitch slap Tyler and have your way with him, then see how quick he'll be to mock homosexuality.


I thnk I will....................


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Sounds like typical highschool wankery_


Im not the only American who uses that word? YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Guddijon (Nov 24, 2009)

I have never been picked on for playing 40k and it's been a long time since I have been openly picked on for being a nerd but when your 194cm or 6'4½" (and i was that tall at age 15) and the fact I'm a red belt in Taekwondo may have that effect.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Its acceptable in the Military, there is tons of Sailors and Soilders I know who play or paint Models, read Comics, and play WoW all day long even though the next day the go to the Gun Shoot to put M16 rounds into man shape targets. I for one got back into the Hobby cause of the Military and the people who played. So anyone in highschool who picks on you only do it cause the School world is all about peer presure and social standing. In the real world its easier to keep your private life private and tell people to fuck off.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

if you dont have your eyes on one particualrly retarded girl who would listen to their shit anyway, you could always just say this to the next guy who calls you gay:

"why you want to ask me out on a date huh?"

if you say it in a way that doesnt sound scarcastic atall, his "gay" insult having been turned on him making him feel small, and pathetic and probably abit afraid the fact you have the guts to say that, it will probably make him not want to say it again to people lmao.

atleast it worked for me when I was young, and the girl im with enjoys that I can stand up for myself even against gay remarks.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Some people have tried to, but I tend to drive them off with simple statements that they can't even think of an answer to. High-school students are usually too stupid to come up with a comeback to a good insult.


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

There is also a good way ^_^ I can write you phoneticaly a great swearing package in my language and you'll call him that...

You:
See? I've learned it from my Polish friend that also plays... He called you that...


It would be like... nine words... but i bet it would sound to him like he was hearing a devil in human form ^_^ Believe me, we CAN swear... Why? Becouse we can XD

Anyways, you must confuse him with your overly higher scientific knowledge and tell him to shut the fuck up and go away to meet HIS girlfriend that is ms. Fapping hand or something... There's no way you can "outsmart" a cretin like him...


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

I see......


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> if you say it in a way that doesnt sound scarcastic atall, his "gay" insult having been turned on him making him feel small, and pathetic and probably abit afraid the fact you have the guts to say that, it will probably make him not want to say it again to people lmao.


 IMO, 9 out of 10 insults can be assuaged by answering them seriously. Worked for me through grade school, and so far high school's not a problem.

In answer to the original question: there will always be people who mock 40k. I heartily endorse ignoring them. My school/peers have never been too bad (everyone is either a drama kid or a WoW addict) but I know that's an unusual situation. If you have an irritating school, either stick it out or focus on your buddies who don't actually care.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Guddijon said:


> I have never been picked on for playing 40k and it's been a long time since I have been openly picked on for being a nerd but when your 194cm or 6'4½" (and i was that tall at age 15) and the fact I'm a red belt in Taekwondo may have that effect.


LOL, that brings back memories. Similar story for me, when I was 16 I was about 6'5", a starter on the school rugby team, was heavily into Judo and kick boxing, and had a reputation for "sorting out" bullies, if you get my drift. 

It even worked for the true geeks who introduced me to the hobby. "You think we're gay for playing with little plastic space men? Tell that to the big lad..." They usually left it at that.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

unfortunatly its been a while since i've dealt with the trials and tribulations of school bullery. frankly people like that aren't worth the stain their father left in their moms panties all those years ago. there is absolutly no reason to get down on anyone for their likes and dislikes. I for one would have just knocked his teeth in....but i've always been a big guy and not many people mess'd with me.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The easiest way to not get bothered about things like this is to not advertise it by reading the books at school, bringing figures along or anything like that. High school is a brutal place in that the only thing that really matters to everyone is where they stand on the social ladder. Any opportunity to bump someone else down a place is taken by those weak willed enough to buy into all the popularity stuff. Don't make yourself a target and people will have less reason to pick on you.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

or you could just talk one of the smart but beautiful girls to try it out (if any exist) cuz once a cute girl is in something geeky, all of a sudden its cool. or you could use Katie as an example, shes pretty cute from all the pics she has up on these forums from what ive seen anyway XD


----------



## dillonlaval (Oct 23, 2009)

Hmm, I don't know about ya'll, but I am proud to play 40k. It makes me happy so I do it! I also participate in alot of "socially acceptable" self-destructive behaviors as well and will openly talk about any of it. Who cares what other people think of you? All that matters is you are happy and you enjoy what you do... fuck other people who want to hate on you for enjoying life. We only live once and I am going to enjoy the hell out of it! I am sure there are other people who play in the area you live JDMJapan, you just need to look alittle harder. Take it easy!


----------



## Guddijon (Nov 24, 2009)

I myself have made no attempt to climb the social ladder I'm fine where I am and in return I can be myself and as an added plus you meet people that can also be themselves and don't have to worry about if this and that is cool or "I cant be seen with you in public because you play 40k." :scare: It's nice and cozy here.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

In all honesty, if you worry too much about climbing the social ladder, then you're not socially attractive. Trying to hard comments, posers, etc.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

I think the best approach to that is the "yeah okay, whatever" approach. Just let them think what they will, it's not your job to teach them how to think. Just don't resort to insults or trying to be clever with comebacks, that's pathetic.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Most of the people who give others a hard time for being different spend their lives working so hard to fit in that by the end of it they haven't done anything of substance. Don't take it to heart. Deep down I know i am a nerd and a missfit and all that but i am happy with who I am and those that do that sort of thing get written out of my life pretty quick. I don't spend my tome goung out and drinking and partying and cliumbing the social ladder because i have better things to do. Like my kids, my wife, restoring my car, 40K etc. Everyone has different values and interests. If we were all the same it would be pretty boring. For the record i got a pretty hard time when i was at school because of my hobbies. Find like minded people and stick with them.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Have you tried kicking his ass?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I find it a great way to get in there with the ladies. they often find it pretty cool, especially if you offer to paint a model for them. Get one of the higher ranking social girls int oit and you've made it cool. Other than that photoshop him doing ballet or something that the "popular people" will find gay. 

I have nothing against ballet just you know.


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It even worked for the true geeks who introduced me to the hobby. "You think we're gay for playing with little plastic space men? Tell that to the big lad..." They usually left it at that.


Ha! If only I had a big friend..... wait, I do, but, he is in to muscle cars insted of 40k. But, he knows what it is!



> Have you tried kicking his ass?


I'm already in enough trouble at school...... They think im a druggy on inhalents because my clothes stink of Glue and Paint. Got to love the positive effects of the hobby!



> I find it a great way to get in there with the ladies. they often find it pretty cool, especially if you offer to paint a model for them. Get one of the higher ranking social girls int oit and you've made it cool. Other than that photoshop him doing ballet or something that the "popular people" will find gay.


Hey baby, I bet my assult marine can totaly get into close combat with your farseer...... (wink wink)

SLAP!


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

I dont really care where I stand on the social ladder, my Best friends are skaters and emos, so I could'nt really care less


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm a lifelong model builder and gamer and as such I have had my fair share of abuse. My suggestion is to just ignore the asshole. Anyways he'll end up working for you someday and then you can abuse him in a more sophisticated way. The general rule is:Be nice to nerds because you will end up working for one later!

I don't care what people say or think because I am true to myself and that's the only person's opinion that really matters.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I ignore the retards. Its common knowledge that those without any talents or skills spend their time trying to bring down those that do. They waste all their time doing nothing, and thus achieve nothing; Thus, seeing people with talent frustrates them.

I feel sorry for them more than anything; Maybe if they weren't all trend-hopping dipshits, they might be able to do something to truly make themselves happy, rather than trying to tear down those that already are.

When people try to make fun of me for painting plastic spacemen, I tell them how much I make in commissions. Then I ask them how much money smoking pot and shoplifting (Then getting caught) has made them. They usually just get pissy and call me gay, and go away. Fine by me; I don't have to smell them any more.

Next time it happens, just tell him to have fun in his job bagging groceries once you become a Golden Daemon painter making a thousand bucks off a single commission. Hell, you might even stop by the Save-A-Lot just say hi one day, maybe donate a little bit of money to help him afford new cinder blocks to stack under his trailer.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is golden rule: Don't argue with idiots, they'll drag you down to their level then beat you with experience.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

ok, i started at a new school last year before that i went to a private school, i was also born in sydney wich when your australian seems to turn into an insult quickly, plus i play 40k and chess , when i went there in the first week someone was saying how gay i am so i grabbed them by the back of the neck and threw them head first into a solid brick wall wall(no lasting damage to him) after the first term people just got used to the fact just because im better with tactics then them doesn't mean i can't hurt them, i ended up getting some people back into the hobby and now no one bags it.

forgot to add my point sorry, pretty much you can hurt them, make friends with people who are stronger then them or get as many people into it as you can


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Kale Hellas said:


> i was also born in sydney wich when your australian seems to turn into an insult quickly


New South Welsh, proof that Tasmanians can swim. :biggrin:
In all fairness I copped alot of shit for being into Warhammer. It ended when I broke the local bully's nose, although he wasn't paying me out about warhammer at the time.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Kale Hellas said:


> forgot to add my point sorry, pretty much you can hurt them, make friends with people who are stronger then them or get as many people into it as you can


Or, as Chef says: "there is a time and a place for everything, and thats college". It's only really when you are young that people give you shit for being into a hobby. Once you're 17+ everyone just lets you do your own thing. Kidz just love making other kidz lives shitty, it's what they are born to do.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

yea, still get the odd comment, was worse at school but i was kinda used to the whole geek thing so wasnt a big deal, my return of "well when your in the dole queue and i'm behind a desk and rolling to my own home in a nice car we'll see who has the last laugh" - was never really one for bullies, was a geek but always stood up for myself lol

but yea even at 25 you get the odd person having a "aint that for kids" rant, i either say "it's painting? am i not allowed to paint?" or "you ever payed chess? its kinda like that but with a hell load more rules and i paint the pieces" that tends to shut them up.

i can see why people tend to keep it to themselves at school though as school is a friggin harsh place and kids are bastards half the time lol so fair enough, but i'm not into the hiding thing at my age now. if people ask i tell them i tend to do things i enjoy and would never put myself out if someone else has a problem with it, each to their own and all that. 

although saying that i also play ice hockey so i dont really get too many comments


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

oh and to double post.

if your a bigish guy a fun responce to the whole "your gay" comment is as follows:

"gay? really? well when i was climbing off your mum last night she said i was awesome!"

pause.

"but then again she did have her mouth full"

pause

"and i wasnt the only one there so i may have misheard"

hehehe wouldnt recommend it if the persons the hitting type but if your feeling brave its a fun way to put someone in there place, and i doubt they'd be calling anyone "gay" for a while


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

'best way to spot a gay is to have some experience'... that will usually give them enough of a brain fart for you to walk away. just guard your secrets well! i was the one all thru school who mocked the hobby. not nastily, just jibes and 'whats the point?' kind of questions. couldnt get my head round it. so i read the fluff and liked it! didnt play tho - then stopped reading it and went to uni. didnt see it for about 7 years. then i came back home to oxford. saw an old friend. he lent me gaunts ghosts and then dragged me along to a club night and i was hooked! i get abuse all the time! but its friendly abuse. you cant argue someone else's views. my wife hates that im a "geek" she wont even let my 2 year old son hold a space marine! mates of mine call me worse, eg thinking that i just play with small boys and lure them into stroking the puppies i have in my car if you know what i mean. just take it all with a pinch of salt. in school tho id just hide it lol!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

really simple dude, tried tested and ever true(ps i was a fat kid so i kn ow what im talking about)"well it may be gay but i can stop playing, but you'll alwyas be a.........(insert funny word). if al esle fails pretend your angron and do what he does best hehehehehehe:victory:


----------



## Justicar Alaric (Jan 12, 2010)

I used to get it quite a lot, but then i thought stuff em they ain't worth the oxygen it would take to re-educate them.

Besides my wife understands so what anyone else thinks don't matter


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

A colleague at work describes my models as dolls, but then again me and my mate do go on about it just to wind her up.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Firstly, not violence. It doesn't make you better,you're sinking to their level.
One responseis to simplysay "OK". You'dbe surprised.

When I was at school I had similar problems. I was the fat kid, who was crap at sports, did scouts, did music stuff (windbands etc), and was a wargamer. Part of the solution can be not to advertise.But mainly ignore them. You'll grow up and be a mature human being with a decent job, and they'll be stuck in a dull low paying job. As you get older,you'll find people get better. Don't lewt them put you off. If you enjoy it, then what they think is not your problem.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Not really, but then again I tend to scare the hell out of anyone who doesn't know me so I guess my circumstances are different.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Last time someone made fun of me about it, I treated them to the same thing I treat ass-holes to on the rugby field... my forehead to his nose.


----------



## dillonlaval (Oct 23, 2009)

JDMJapan said:


> Hey baby, I bet my assult marine can totaly get into close combat with your farseer...... (wink wink)
> 
> SLAP!


Well... most women I've dated would rather I played Warhammer than got crazy about watching football! (I still do get crazy about UFC though...)


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

It's times like this that I'm quite thankful that 40k didn't come along until I was past High School (I did my final year in 1986) but as I wasn't a sporty person at school, I would've been picked on regardless (my school was famous at the time for taking out the state level school soccer comp).

Ignore it and walk away. You can't fix douchebaggery (well, short of a .308 at 800m anyway - or .22 at point-blank.) they'll always be a douchebag and a jerk. You, however, will get to do nerd stuff that makes you happy. He will get to the point where he realises he has wasted his life and drowning his sorrows before his liver leaps up and throttles him to death.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Vrykolas2k said:


> Last time someone made fun of me about it, I treated them to the same thing I treat ass-holes to on the rugby field... my forehead to his nose.


That's very mature. You are just a thug = zero respect.


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

I have one thing to say about nerd haters... GEEKS 4 LIFE! *does the vulcan hand sign*


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

darklove said:


> That's very mature. You are just a thug = zero respect.


Most of the time they deserve alot more.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

darklove said:


> That's very mature. You are just a thug = zero respect.


You're a sissy, zero respect.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

sissy? oh yea can imagine how that conversation went after:

--Soo why did you break young garys nose--

--b.bb.bbut he called my little plastic spaceman a horrible name--

meh doesnt make you any better than them to be fair by all means standing up to a bully is the way to go but gettin yourself expelled over it doesnt really strike me as a good way to go.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Hudson said:


> sissy? oh yea can imagine how that conversation went after:
> 
> --Soo why did you break young garys nose--
> 
> ...


Dunno, some kid paid me out over it once and I hit him with a wooden post, teacher said that cause he was picking on me he'd give me a warning, sometimes justice is served .


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

meh difference of opinion i'd say can be arsed with the whole violence thing cant see the point, had someone come up to me in the pub saying he was gunna kick the proverbial out of me, i just said tell you what mate you win save us all 5 minutes outside in the cold, sit down shut up and come and have a pint....last i heard of it.

just seems pointless woopy i can beat you up, great! i'll go tell my boss to give me a pay raise or get a months free mortgage, nope you get nothing apart from a semi for being harder than someone.

i play ice hockey, its a rough game and on the rink you generally aim to beat the living crap out of your opponants but off ice its all friendly, its a sport after all.

but anyway back on topic nah i dont agree violence is the way to go with stupid little kids, violence should only be seen as a last resort (i also do mma so its a pretty harsh final resort if needed lol) but over a stupid guy making daft remarks....nah!! if he were hitting a woman then the guys going down but for trying to get my back up over a game i'd happily admit is geeky meh throw the guy a bone he's the one who's gunna be on benefits in 5 years let him have his glory whilst he can, after all he'll be a dad in a couple of years.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

You shouldn't worry about other peoples opinion of you, especially if they don't know you. More often than not, other peoples negative views of others are a reflection of themselves.

Be proud of your hobbies, it requires and inspires creativity and intelligence, despite how others may perceive it.

The more confident you are in yourself, the less you will be picked on (or the less it will affect you). I wouldn't waste time thinking of good comebacks or resorting to violence (unless in self defence), he doesn't deserve your thoughts or attention.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Varakir said:


> You shouldn't worry about other peoples opinion of you, especially if they don't know you. More often than not, other peoples negative views of others are a reflection of themselves.
> 
> Be proud of your hobbies, it requires and inspires creativity and intelligence, despite how others may perceive it.
> 
> The more confident you are in yourself, the less you will be picked on (or the less it will affect you). I wouldn't waste time thinking of good comebacks or resorting to violence (unless in self defence), he doesn't deserve your thoughts or attention.


there in is the perfect answer to this thread


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Vrykolas2k said:


> Last time someone made fun of me about it, I treated them to the same thing I treat ass-holes to on the rugby field... my forehead to his nose.


I don't care if I get warned/-rep/booted for promoting violence or some B.S. like this but Vrykolas2k has a point, If you let people walk all over you, your gonna become a doormat for the rest of your life. If the jaggoff keeps bullying you nonstop and if he gets violent about it then its time to take a stand. Punch his lights out. It will show him a thing or two. Not only will he leave you alone, but it will send a message to the others. 

I beat up a bully at middle school once and the funny thing is, were friends now! (Hence the problem did not pertain to 40k) 

Another effective less-violent method is to be friends with physically strong people, it helped me in high school.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

dunno mate just think there are better ways to go but i never really got bullied to be fair and schools are much different now so i cant really have a valid comment to todays social stuff that happens at school.

school for me was pretty diverse people kinda did their own thing and everyone just got on with it, yea you got the odd prick but it was quite an academic school so these guys generally got stuck in the crappy groups whereas peeps with a mind were put together in different rooms etc.

but yea different places, different situations, different ways of having to deal with it.

but yea dont be a doormat but equally dont make yourself one of them either


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hudson said:


> ..........but yea dont be a doormat but equally dont make yourself one of them either...........



Hence I said if the aggressor won't stop or becomes violent, these are the only times to stop them. 

Hudson, I don't know how they do things in the U.K., in the United states everything is an extremely competitive hierarchy, and if your not on the top, you get pissed on.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

cant speak for the whole of the UK obviously but nah wouldnt say its the same, well wasnt when i was at school anyway but that was like 7 years ago times change i guess.

but no wouldnt say it the whole chain thing that must drive you insane! here at least its kinda do your own thing and stick with like minded people and you dont get much crap, unless your walking round with "i love warhammer" t-shirts and dressed as an ork lol

sounds tough mate wouldnt say i envy you at all


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hudson said:


> cant speak for the whole of the UK obviously but nah wouldnt say its the same, well wasnt when i was at school anyway but that was like 7 years ago times change i guess.
> 
> but no wouldnt say it the whole chain thing that must drive you insane! here at least its kinda do your own thing and stick with like minded people and you dont get much crap, unless your walking round with "i love warhammer" t-shirts and dressed as an ork lol
> 
> sounds tough mate wouldnt say i envy you at all



You see in the United States about 1 out of 5,000 has "heard" of Gamesworkshop and its games, and it keeps doubling until you break it down to the people who actually play/collect. In the U.K. more people know of it so it's fairly common. But since this is such an uncommon hobby in the U.S., people here will think your weird. Its comparable to how uncommon video games were and people made fun of you for playing them, but since there is such a HUGE market for them now, the attitude towards gaming stabilized to the point where its a generally acceptable practice. 

The funny thing is I fail to see how this is so, GWS plants their stores in busy shopping places, yet people don't even bat an eye or acknowledge the stores exist. 

And if you think social hierarchy's in schools are crazy you should see what its like in the business world here, the job market here is cut throat. And even if you do jet a great job, you almost have to kill to keep it.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

NagashKhemmler said:


> You're a sissy, zero respect.


Did you seriously call someone a sissy for criticising a violent response in this thread? Come on tell me you didn't just do that?

If you cannot handle the pressure of someone giving you some abuse, on the rugby pitch or in general and resort to violence you are going to fail at life. People are always going to get to you and learning to deal with that is part of growing up. If you cannot look past resorting to violence or having a big boy to protect you then when you grow up you're still not going to have the tools to deal with those situations. Yes at High School it's pretty much worse than at any other time in your life, you're going through a lot and it's rough. But learning to be magnanimous is a life skill and will stand you in good stead for the rest of your life. 

Just walk away and get on with your life, don't give them another thought. They have no effect or baring on your life or what you're going to do with your life. Yes it's annoying now, but in a couple of years time you'll barely remember them. Now if you square up to them and beat them up or get a beating yourself for trying that does you no good at all in the long run. 

Aramoro


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

living the American dream in LA!

"in all walks of life there are arseholes. In fact, the world would be full of shit without arseholes. if you walk into a room and cant spot an arsehole, its probably you.

This is not a dig at anyone btw - just some inane arsehole related ramblings...


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Varakir said:


> You shouldn't worry about other peoples opinion of you, especially if they don't know you. More often than not, other peoples negative views of others are a reflection of themselves.
> 
> Be proud of your hobbies, it requires and inspires creativity and intelligence, despite how others may perceive it.
> 
> The more confident you are in yourself, the less you will be picked on (or the less it will affect you). I wouldn't waste time thinking of good comebacks or resorting to violence (unless in self defence), he doesn't deserve your thoughts or attention.


/thread.

Take this advice on board and you will be fine (and it'll set you up nicely for later on in life).
:good:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

it really is tricky as every place will have different culture and therein have different acceptable ways of solving problems.

end of the day a douche is a douche you wont change them and why bother lol but damned that american system seems hell guys all this one-upmanship eek couldnt deal with that, bit too laid back and all that would drive me crazy. 

i mean i'm competitive when needs be but i could never make that my whole life day in day out but hey depends on the person too i mean i'm sure a die hard athlete would say i'm the mad one as thats all about beating your rival and all that.

but na comments i can deal with to be honest and yea if the guys gunna get agressive with me most i'd probably do is my fav way of dealing with aggressive people:

arm lock.
hurts enough to make a point but no permanant damage, and there's nothing more fun than making a bully sit cross legged sucking his thumb and making him beg for his mummy and teddy at the top of his voice hehehe but again thats only if he's trying to hit me or something violence isnt an answer there's always gunna be someone tougher than you and you hitting this guy could lead to his big ass mate coming and hitting you and so on and so on.

plus lets face it in this day and age hitting someone is the least of your troubles with all knives and guns you never know how far they will go to get you back if you do take the one thing they have away from them (their little boyish power) leave them to it stick with your friends but thats just my opinion


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Did you seriously call someone a sissy for criticising a violent response in this thread? Come on tell me you didn't just do that?
> 
> If you cannot handle the pressure of someone giving you some abuse, on the rugby pitch or in general and resort to violence you are going to fail at life. People are always going to get to you and learning to deal with that is part of growing up. If you cannot look past resorting to violence or having a big boy to protect you then when you grow up you're still not going to have the tools to deal with those situations. Yes at High School it's pretty much worse than at any other time in your life, you're going through a lot and it's rough. But learning to be magnanimous is a life skill and will stand you in good stead for the rest of your life.
> 
> ...



Aramoro, I am going to be honest, therefore I will say it bluntly; you are wrong. 

There are times when bullies just wont stop and they show intent on physically hurting you. You must take action or they wont stop. You cant walk away from all of them or brush it off your shoulder. Sometimes we just gotta man up and stand up. I did it and look at what happened, Im friends with the guy. 

Personally there were times where all I had to do was be assertive with the aggressor and demand they stop without resorting to violence. Sometimes it worked. 

And even if it doesn't work at first, the aggressor knows you aren't a total pushover and eventually they may leave you alone. If they keep coming back then you may have to defend yourself. 

It may be a cliche for bring this up but when the Germans were bombing your country with Heinkel 111's, V-1 and V-2 rockets and god knows what else, you didn't sit back and then them do it, eventually you dropped their planes, invaded Italy, and then invaded France. This is what I'm talking about, taking a stand.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

If someone is violent towards you then sure, do what you need to do. But the advice in this thread from some people seems to be , he called you gay, punch him in the face. That is plain flat wrong. 

I'm not saying, don't be assertive, or stand up for yourself. but don't look to violence to solve your problem. In your case it worked out pretty well for you, well done. But your case is not every case. Using the phrase 'Man up' in respect to being physical with someone is exactly the sort of culture you need to avoid as it implies any other response is not being suitably manly. That if someone calls you gay and you shrug and walk away you're somehow emasculated by that. 

Aramoro


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> If someone is violent towards you then sure, do what you need to do. But the advice in this thread from some people seems to be , he called you gay, punch him in the face. That is plain flat wrong.
> 
> I'm not saying, don't be assertive, or stand up for yourself. but don't look to violence to solve your problem. In your case it worked out pretty well for you, well done. But your case is not every case. Using the phrase 'Man up' in respect to being physical with someone is exactly the sort of culture you need to avoid as it implies any other response is not being suitably manly. That if someone calls you gay and you shrug and walk away you're somehow emasculated by that.
> 
> Aramoro


I agree, the OP can shrug this off easily, but if he comes back with violent intent (which I seriously doubt) then he might have to stop him. 

But most likely it wont escalate to this so I would forget about this. 

Personally I would have called him a disrespectful douche and/or cunt because my grandfather (legally) immigrated from Mexico to expand his business.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

if the guy plays a contact sport just say this

"ok so your calling me gay when you go on a field to fight over a ball with other guys, your making alot of sense now."

not being offensive to people who play contact sports its just the easiest way of turning it around on him


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Bullies are idiots, 'witty' insults will just start physical confrontation, or be shrugged off.

Even into adult life, there are times when violence is necessary or the answer to an issue, it really can't get any simpler, you can never argue someone into your point of view and make them stop doing what they do, people are stubborn by nature.

Only way in a school setting to stop that guy from ragging on you and what you do, is to break his nose/wail him down. The reason WHY nerds get picked on, is because they're pushovers (coming from a former nerd...) once I started standing up for myself physically, not verbally, people left me alone. Using words or 'being the bigger man' definitely did not make it stop. Ironically, warhammer was not one of my issues in school as a friend of mine was the most popular kid in school, we played warhammer together and it spread throughout the school once people realised how much fun it was to play.

Ironically teachers even said to me:

"it's wrong but we can't stop the harassment, the only way to make it stop is to stand up for yourself"


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

NagashKhemmler said:


> You're a sissy, zero respect.


Again with the gay bashing. I think you are a bully as well as a thug. Get help.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

jeez i either had a really easy time at school (at it seems life up to this point) or you guys have it really rough!!


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

darklove said:


> Again with the gay bashing. I think you are a bully as well as a thug. Get help.


That has nothing to do with gays at all...I think you want to conjure things in order to take offence.

I grew up in an Aussie school, having lived in Europe and being able to compare, Aussies are definitely a lot more violent in terms of school behaviour and harassment is 'tougher' I spose for want of a better phrase and I think more commonplace.


As for darklove, you called a person a thug for defending themselves, if you throw insults around, be prepared to get them back .


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

For those arguing- Either get back on topic or find somewhere else to do so. This is not the place nor the time to be doing so, we are a gaming Forum and the creator of this thread asked a valid reason. Calling each other names is not allowed, and while I myself have no authority here I am sure a Moderator or a Administrator would not be to pleased with the behaviour you are exhibiting. Seriously guys, grow up. 

On topic- I would ignore them, each and everyone one of us has our own opinions and some people, I among them, will usually voice them without thinking of what will happen. Not the best way, but this Tyler kid will end up being sorry in a few years for something, plus why get yourself into trouble by initiating physical contact?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't think we're really getting too far off topic. NagashKhemmler is recommending to the OP that to stop guys teasing him about his plastic spacemans he should break his nose. That is a terrible solution. 



> Even into adult life, there are times when violence is necessary or the answer to an issue, it really can't get any simpler, you can never argue someone into your point of view and make them stop doing what they do, people are stubborn by nature.


This in itself is terrible advice, you do not bring someone round to your point of view with your fists. If you get to the point where you're having an actual argument with someone and they're not seeing your point then you should not attack them physically. The OP wanted advice, this is terrible advice. 

This is a little off topic, how would you feel NagashKhemmler if the OP followed your advice and punched the guy, who in return beat the shit out of him. Still good advice?

Aramoro


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> I don't think we're really getting too far off topic. NagashKhemmler is recommending to the OP that to stop guys teasing him about his plastic spacemans he should break his nose. That is a terrible solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's necessary, in a high school setting, him getting beat up once and defending himself will earn him respect and make other people leave him alone, part of being a man, is fighting, doing it makes people respect you and leave you alone in terms of harassment, getting a teachers help will only exacerbate the problem. I know because I went through the same process in school. 

In the adult world you have other effective avenues open to you, if someone harasses you, then you can call the police or sue them. However in school the only system that exists to defend you is woefully inadequate to help. For the record I don't advocate violence in the real, adult world except in self defence, I think you misunderstood my post to be "bash him to accepting my point" when it was actually "bash him to defend myself". It's always legitimate if the aggressor is using physical violence themselves, and it is sometimes legitimate in cases of verbal attacks in school as the only means to make it stop.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

NagashKhemmler said:


> It's necessary, in a high school setting, him getting beat up once and defending himself will earn him respect and make other people leave him alone, part of being a man, is fighting, doing it makes people respect you and leave you alone in terms of harassment.


cricky where did you go school baghdad?!?!

depends on the place seemingly, i mean where i went to school violence was never really the route to take. especially as bullies tend to be pack animals and taking out one is easy but the rest of the little buggers are tricky.

also depends what sort of respect you want if you want to be seen as the bully basher rock on but i was quite content with having my group of friends and getting on with my life, havent done bad working that way. got all my qualifications, i'm a research and development engineer...who spends far too much time on forums :s nice car own my own home blah blah blah.

and on that note i went through school never hitting anyone. ever. bullies knew they werent going to get a rise out of me so soon got bored, i wasnt to fussed about being called a geek, i am a geek, so who cares pays the bills now  being called gay? meh could be worse.

but no dont rise to it, agree that going to the teachers is probably a bad way to go and yea the guy starts getting violant then you prob have to stand up for yourself but jeez if the guys twice your size i sure as hell wouldnt slate you for runnin the hell away! 

i tend to pity bullies or anyone generally stuck in caveman age who think the only way to go is violant. me man me bash! gimmy a break....


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

NagashKhemmler said:


> It's necessary, in a high school setting, him getting beat up once and defending himself will earn him respect and make other people leave him alone, part of being a man, is fighting, doing it makes people respect you and leave you alone in terms of harassment.


cricky where did you go school baghdad?!?!

depends on the place seemingly, i mean where i went to school violence was never really the route to take. especially as bullies tend to be pack animals and taking out one is easy but the rest of the little buggers are tricky.

also depends what sort of respect you want if you want to be seen as the bully basher rock on but i was quite content with having my group of friends and getting on with my life, havent done bad working that way. got all my qualifications, i'm a research and development engineer...who spends far too much time on forums :s nice car own my own home blah blah blah.

and on that note i went through school never hitting anyone. ever. bullies knew they werent going to get a rise out of me so soon got bored, i wasnt to fussed about being called a geek, i am a geek, so who cares pays the bills now  being called gay? meh could be worse.

but no dont rise to it, agree that going to the teachers is probably a bad way to go and yea the guy starts getting violant then you prob have to stand up for yourself but jeez if the guys twice your size i sure as hell wouldnt slate you for runnin the hell away! 

i tend to pity bullies or anyone generally stuck in caveman age who think the only way to go is violant. me man me bash! gimmy a break....


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess I was lucky when I went to school. I went to a private boarding school in the south of england and never had a problem with bullies. In fact I dont think there where any bullies in my year at all or alteast not anybody that would be classed as a bully. Nearly everybody got on or if they didnt then they just left the other people alone. After a year everybody had sort of found there groups of mates and just chilled with them, I cant really remember many fights or anything. 
Of course there where a few but they where normally for dumb reason and the people fighting where normally friends anyway and something small had come up. The only violence I can remember was when the younger kids got cocky and did not respect the guys in the 6th from.
I did not play warhammer at school (only found about it at Uni) but I do remember there being a few people who played and I never remember them getting stick for it.

Maybe English schools are just different.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm inclined to agree with NagashKhemler here. 

Hitting people as an adult gets you arrested and locked up (8 times, criminal record not proud of it) so don't do it. 

Beating the shit out of the "tough" guys at school is fair game though, the law can't touch you and the teachers are wise enough to see what happened. They'll probably be silently pleased the gobby dickhead took a pasting. 

I guess it depends a lot on the school, where you live, what the place is like. If its a traditional fisticuffs setting swing for the fences, the worse you'll get is a black eye. If they're likely to shank you after school its probably best to leave the geeky models, comic books etc at home and try not to invite trouble.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

NagashKhemmler said:


> It's necessary, in a high school setting, him getting beat up once and defending himself will earn him respect and make other people leave him alone, part of being a man, is fighting, doing it makes people respect you and leave you alone in terms of harassment, getting a teachers help will only exacerbate the problem. I know because I went through the same process in school.


HA, yeah right, try doing that in the UK, you defend yourself here *YOU* are the one who gets in trouble, not the one who started it.

and defending yourself does not earn you respect, it just means the next time the beating will be worse, or in one case at my old school, a lad defended himself, and was stabbed after school, did that earn him any respect?, no, the stupid idiot died, you wanna survive you put your head down and ignore everything, if someone tries to hurt you, you run away, its that simple, no heroics, just block everyone out.

and if you do get beaten tell nobody, nobody will listen and it only makes things worse, my entire time in school, from when I started in primary to finishing in secondary I was beaten senseless as regular as clockwork, if I told anyone I was punished with detention and being smacked when I got home for getting detention and beaten worse at school, if I defended myself I got detention and smacked when I got home for getting detention, if I ran away I got tired and called a coward but I wasn't beaten, didn't get detention and never got smacked.

Heck I was threatened with a knife 3 times while I was there, and pushed through a window, which I got detention for....and a smacking.

being called gay in school was great, it broke up the tedium of being beaten senseless.

school was so much fun.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow you guys had a hard time at school. I just didn't share my hobby with others, it worked great. That coupled with my arrogance towards teachers, my natural intelligence (it's a curse) and my sarcastic nature insured that the other students and even the teachers loved me (I'm also quite modest:grin. 

Beating someone up because they insult your plastic, lets face it, toys is probably not a good idea, and is a good way to get expelled. They're cracking down on violence in Aussie schools (which despite what others would have you believe are pretty tame.).

PS: Nerd is an old stereotype from the 80-90s it's the emos people hate now :wink:.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

ok i changed my mind stella you went to school in bagdhad jeez bud that sucks!!!

i ran a warhammer club in my school had the odd jerk come in to have his "hahaha whats that" jibe but meh they soon left us to it but nothing more than that 

i do agree with stella though keepin your head down seems to be the best way to go defending yourself sometimes makes things a hell of a lot worse, one on one very rarely happens. one on one plus knife and lots of friends also carrying knives is commonplace nowadays so yea depends on the place really.

go to school in baghdad like stella: hide, ignore pray to got it ends soon

go to a normal school: get on with your life ignore the suckas and stick with your like minded mates.

go to an aussie school: go to MMA beat the guy down and all his friends who looked at you funny.

seems to cover it so far lol


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Asmodeun said:


> Here is golden rule: Don't argue with idiots, they'll drag you down to their level then beat you with experience.


Rarely has a truer thing been said (or typed).


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Hudson said:


> ok i changed my mind stella you went to school in bagdhad jeez bud that sucks!!!
> 
> i ran a warhammer club in my school had the odd jerk come in to have his "hahaha whats that" jibe but meh they soon left us to it but nothing more than that
> 
> ...


Haha, this is great, perfect summary.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Hudson said:


> ok i changed my mind stella you went to school in bagdhad jeez bud that sucks!!!


Baghdad is nothing in comparison to where my school was, Telford, Stirchley, even hardened SAS soldiers armed to the teeth would be nervous there, wishing they were in Baghdad again.

heck after I finally left the newspapers had 2 stabbings (one being death related) in less than a week.

and yet somehow it still is counted as one of the best schools in telford, so that sorta gives a nice indication of what its like round here if *that* is a top school


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

i have experienced similer assholery in my school but on the whole most people find pretty impressive that i can make somthing 28mm tall look realistic.
any asshole that has enough time on his hands to insult me should probably be painting models too.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

To all those saying their response is violence:

You're all morons. Half of you are little kids who want to seem tough on the internet and have never swung a punch in their lives; The other half are thugs who take their plastic spacemen hobby seriously enough to injure people who don't understand it. You know who you are.

That said, ignore them, or taunt back. Never fight, unless they attack you. Who the fuck cares if they don't like 40k? Are you so insecure that the only way you can think to reassert your superiority when someone says "You're gay" is through mindless violence? Grow up, and stop being children fighting over toys.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well at least there not all claiming to be martial arts gods, I remember a few years back when every 40k player and there pet dog claimed to be built like the norse gods themselves, know how to use every weapon made by man and some not made by man, and knew every ancient secret of every martial art.

dunno where they all lived though, but it must of been the most well protected GW in the universe, maybe you no longer see that posted because they all managed to perfect ascension as well.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Iron Angel said:


> To all those saying their response is violence:
> 
> You're all morons. Half of you are little kids who want to seem tough on the internet and have never swung a punch in their lives; The other half are thugs who take their plastic spacemen hobby seriously enough to injure people who don't understand it. You know who you are.
> 
> That said, ignore them, or taunt back. Never fight, unless they attack you. Who the fuck cares if they don't like 40k? Are you so insecure that the only way you can think to reassert your superiority when someone says "You're gay" is through mindless violence? Grow up, and stop being children fighting over toys.


This post just earned a banning.

If anyone else wants to trade insults be my guest, I'm having a shit day.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

To be honest, this thread is just asking for trouble, it should probably be closed.


----------



## ryan355 (Jan 5, 2010)

i absolutely hate people like that tyler. that is the one thing in life about people that really pisses me off. they should keep their opinions to themeselves and get on with their own lives and let others get on with theirs. end ov


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> well at least there not all claiming to be martial arts gods, I remember a few years back when every 40k player and there pet dog claimed to be built like the norse gods themselves, know how to use every weapon made by man and some not made by man, and knew every ancient secret of every martial art.
> 
> dunno where they all lived though, but it must of been the most well protected GW in the universe, maybe you no longer see that posted because they all managed to perfect ascension as well.



...i'm a norse god :threaten: didnt you know???????

thors got nothing on me yea he got a damned big ass hammer but can he match my ability with the spoons??? i think not!

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The bottom line here is deal with it your own way. 

As for closing the thread? We don't have to close it on account of one pathetic post.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Fortunately I only started playing 40K when I got to university and I've yet to come across someone who has a problem with that. Those whose opinions I care for and the people who really matter don't mind, in fact, when they're in the mood they help me with painting the models (just the base black coat, they leave the worst part to me, but I'm thankful anyway ). The rest can shove their opinions up right where it came from. But since I know how most people would react to me playing with plastic space men, I don't talk about it. I'm not keeping it as a secret, my minis and paint are all over my room, but thats not a place you simply go into, kinda like Mordor. :grin:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

(Singing) _Why can't we be friends?/
Why can't we be friends?_

Maybe it's different up here with the igloos, but the rest of the world looks suddenly scary and violent... I can't think of the last time I had a problem words couldn't fix. 



ryan355 said:


> that is the one thing in life about people that really pisses me off. they should keep their opinions to themeselves and get on with their own lives and let others get on with theirs. end ov


Ah, irony. (I'm not insulting you, ryan355; it just made me chortle.)


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

would make a forum a very quiet place too

what do you think of my army......tumbleweed......


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

I live in Canada, and everyone that i have told (In high school or other wise.) ether didn't care, understood how much work it was and respected me, or kept there thoughts to em selves. so i have not had many issues with Haters and F**Ktards. But every time i told some one i expected it. Well as long as you respect your self and realize that the ppl making fun of you are ignorant little... well you know.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

NagashKhemmler said:


> Bullies are idiots, 'witty' insults will just start physical confrontation, or be shrugged off.
> 
> Even into adult life, there are times when violence is necessary or the answer to an issue, it really can't get any simpler, you can never argue someone into your point of view and make them stop doing what they do, people are stubborn by nature.
> 
> ...




Have to agree.
Pretty much every "mouse" I've ever seen who tries to just fade away and not stand up for themselves ends up doing it for the rest of their lives.
Not the way I'd ever want to live.


----------



## admirzay12 (Jan 12, 2010)

well when i got beat up for defending my self from those idiots, it was on a bus and an adult on the bus called the school and got that dick suspended, now he just ignores me(can't argue with that!) so i just move on, its never stoped me or made me scared he was just 2 years older then me so its not like i even had a chance.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Hurray for mice!

I dunno, the WCM (who cares most) rule works for most conflicts. If the other guy needs to be right, let them. If not, argue all you like. To paraphrase Scott Adams: 

"If your friend insists that caterpillars turn into chipmunks, nothing you say will change his mind. You could be a world-renowned entomologist, but all he'll hear is: I'm a whiny pustule who thinks I'm better than you!"

Sometimes it's just easier to let things slide.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

you just have to do what you love and respect it, and soon people will see that and respect what you do. Remeber though, inorder to gain repsect from fellow peers you need to respect them at the same time and their hobbies. Everyone has their own thing and their own story. I know that this will sound cliche, but honesty is the best policy. Don't be embarrased about what you like to do.

Now that my little schpeel is all done I shall give examples: being at highschool myself, i will get teased now and then, but it's nothing bad. I find that this is because I respect everyone and what they do, so its a give and take, also I am not your "typical" geek, i am a very large and physically intimidating individual to those that dont know me. You jsut have to deal with dbags the only waythey know how to act, be a dbag back to them. Not fun, but it works


----------



## UltimateJake (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm a high school kid so I've experienced douchebags and ignorant people like that. But, thankfully no one knows I play Warhammer 40,000. I get annoyed enough because I'm a minority. 

But, I just remember that their are always people out their like that and I prefer to be tolerant so the gay comments really don't affect me. Oh and btw usually the people who annoy you are dumbass stupid people anyway so you will probably advance way farther in live than them. Just remember that, it tends to make you feel better. :good: :biggrin:


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

I wasn't trying to start trouble started this thread, or turn it into a debate thread, I just wanted to hear what people dealed with, and what they did. 

Tyler is just a jackass, and no, Violence is not always the answer, and trying to start somthing is'nt smart either, but sometimes, as said, a little bit of answering back might be a valid idea. I don't mean making up all the insults and getting in his face, but just having a come-back that is'nt related to someones mother or their sexual oreantation. He spends his time riding behind wallmart on a 125cc Yamaha dirtbike and playing Modern Warfare 2.(Not saying anything bad about COD, but those people who are plugged into their 360..... Get a life!) To start a fight, no, but I would be happy to kick his sorry moron butt in a game of 40k!


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

JDMJapan said:


> I wasn't trying to start trouble started this thread, or turn it into a debate thread, I just wanted to hear what people dealed with, and what they did.
> 
> Tyler is just a jackass, and no, Violence is not always the answer, and trying to start somthing is'nt smart either, but sometimes, as said, a little bit of answering back might be a valid idea. I don't mean making up all the insults and getting in his face, but just having a come-back that is'nt related to someones mother or their sexual oreantation. He spends his time riding behind wallmart on a 125cc Yamaha dirtbike and playing Modern Warfare 2.(Not saying anything bad about COD, but those people who are plugged into their 360..... Get a life!) To start a fight, no, but I would be happy to kick his sorry moron butt in a game of 40k!


Yes never start anything, people like that aren't worth the trouble. Just Ignore him.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

you are very wise beyond your years JDMJapan, violence is the absolute last anwser and you should never instigate it. I'm glad to say that I have never thrown the first punch in anything, even semi professional fighting. Just find something that works and don't give this tyler jackass any power over you


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

i finally made it to the end of this crazy thread. OH GOSH im tired. well i am in high school to and i have delt with people like this. most were my friends and them being open minded allowed me to get them started. only one left it for football, which he doesnt play any more so his x box is his best friend now(but he was a jerk anyway),most others dont care but some do play the insult game, so i ignore them. i have found one place i can kind of express my hobby in. a japanese class with a quirky teacher,most kids in there are hardcore videogame players(one loves dragon age)or are kind of nerdy. me myself am small and a little weak but both parents are above 6 foot and my dad is 240 pounds(not really the fat kind)so everyone is waiting for my growth spurt. but besides that i keep my hobby to myself.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

although this thread started hundreds of posts back it is quite interesting to see different peoples take on conflict management.

some have the all guns blazing route, fuck with me and i'll fuck you up attitude. which probably works if your a big guy but i can't imagine it would if you were a little guy like above. 

we seem to be throwing the word respect around alot too but, lets face it you beating up a bully and people "respecting" you for it. Is that really the respect you want? surely you are just replacing the bully i mean people generally wont argue with you because they saw what you did or heard about it, sounds more like fear than respect and how is that any better than being a bully yourself?

there are/will be bullies no matter where you go in life and sometimes they will end up being your superior, i mean say this kid you beat up many moons ago has a family business? he leaves school with nothing falls into a job and ends up being your boss? cant go in and knock him out can you! sometimes its best just to hold your tongue, this isnt me saying be a mouse but its really a case of how you want to be looked at and the image you wish to convey.

this is proven in this thread already, some, dont want to be seen as the geeky warhammer guy playing with his toys and are happy to protect that and show their masculinity by aggression.

others prefer the higher ground and overcome it safe in the knowledge that no matter what happens you cant please everyone.

end of the day the world sucks and how you run your course is up to you, but there will always be bullies in your life, violence wont solve that and the older you get the bigger they get, eventually you will meet one whos nose you cant break! so what then? if this is the only way you've ever resolved a conflict then you've lost your power straight away.

to the tyler thing.

you say he's in to his xbox thing, the way i used to handle bullies was accept their hobbies, bullies are stupid and dont understand when your using a backdoor, play the damned game or at least make him think youre into it i mean the whole "ahh man thas cool i completed the first one dying to get the new one is it loads better??" feed him a line he'll soon get over it.

again sometimes this approach doesnt work, sometimes they're just a douche others they're not.

my advice is if its harmless bitching forget about it do what you like to do and leave him to his pissing around in circles in a car park, if it turns violent do everything you can to resolve it without violence who really cares if you get called a coward, better a coward than a thug!

anyway end of rant. as you can see from all the other posts the solution is up to you, up to how you wish to be seen and also depends where you are. 

in my situation it generally goes like this: (and this is at 25 and at work!)

douche: "you do what?? you play with little plastic men?"
me:"yea kinda geeky to be fair but screw it, it's creative, keeps me thinking plus its something to do and i enjoy it so who cares..keeps me away from all those hookers eh!"
douche: "lol, guess so"

tends to end there but that me in my situation in my town from what i can see this coversation will vary in a huge way!!

--sorry for the long post--


----------



## UltimateJake (Jan 13, 2010)

JDMJapan said:


> I wasn't trying to start trouble started this thread, or turn it into a debate thread, I just wanted to hear what people dealed with, and what they did.
> 
> Tyler is just a jackass, and no, Violence is not always the answer, and trying to start somthing is'nt smart either, but sometimes, as said, a little bit of answering back might be a valid idea. I don't mean making up all the insults and getting in his face, but just having a come-back that is'nt related to someones mother or their sexual oreantation. He spends his time riding behind wallmart on a 125cc Yamaha dirtbike and playing Modern Warfare 2.(Not saying anything bad about COD, but those people who are plugged into their 360..... Get a life!) To start a fight, no, but I would be happy to kick his sorry moron butt in a game of 40k!


 Yes in my experience violence is never the answer. I have been in a few fights myself, but only in self defense. You should remember that, because that is usually one of the few times where a fight is inevitable. If someone is trying to hurt you you need to defend yourself. 

Other than that you have a good plan.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree that jibes and comebacks about people's mother are just pathetic, they're so old and used so much that no student honestly cares anymore. I'm at secondary school in the U.K and I was also heckled for spending my entire lunh hour putting up my advertising posters around school (Probably not a great thing to do looking back :biggrin, but it's easy to deal with as once these bullies are one their own they're not half so bad.

Take the worst Warhammer bully that I know (Who is weirldy my best mate). He has a rather sustantial CSM force, but makes fun of Warhmmaer and my club becuase that way he appears to hate it and hence is not made fun of himself.

That might not help, as undoubtably most bullies and this Tyler won't have their own army but you might be able to pick out a few bits.

Violence can sometimes be used the other way round. I employed a rather underhand tactic to get the other 'Warhammer Hater' off my back by using really annoying tactics in a rugby game. He eventually just got so pissed off that I was constantly lifting both his legs off the ground and up above my head until he let go of the ball that he just gave me a (pathetic) kick in the leg. This was of course timed as my Rugby teacher was in fact standing right next to me at the time, who consequently gave him a sin-bin and an after-school detention.:laugh:

Granted you probably can't do that exactly the same as I did but it could be quite useful in getting anyone off your tail really.

Midnight


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

The English School System is brutal, I would know, I lived there for 4 years, but I see the problem here (US) is that everyone just wants to beat the shit out of you and than piss on you. But than, they will rant about how much of a gay nerd you are for playing with toys and wasting your money on some dumb fuck thing. Thats what sucks here, they will beat you up, then go on about it for the next 2 weeks about how uncool you are.


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon (Jul 31, 2009)

ah shit. bullies really suck, but i've never faced one about my 40k, i usually try not to say anything at all about it, cause if no1 knows, thers no reason to start up anything. i do have one friend who i talk to when the others aren't around, and we just pretend we're talking about video games if anyone asks. it's pretty good. in your situation, just try to ignore them, or maybe try to show them why it's fun. theres always gonna be sum douche who doesn't like it (and makes his point over and over) but if you can get some other people to like it too, he'll probably stop making fun of it. bullying is only easy if they can team up on you, but if you have numbers, they'll probably just let it go, or even ask about it/start their own if they're interested enuff. anyways, bye. hope i helped but this is the 12th page, i might just mbe repeating other ppl's stuff. good luck.


----------



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

Senior Captain brother 6'6 275. Shooting as primary hobby. Gifted Runner= No Problems


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon (Jul 31, 2009)

lol, shooting is so fun. i have a pelet rifle at home and shoot pop cans with my big brother. and now im goin to a range camp this summer. sweeet.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Violence may not be the answer, but it is sometimes part of a viable equation to a reasonable answer. :wink:

The reality is... They don't like it? Fawk 'em. Once you're done with school, it doesn't amount to shit what the meat head football jackass thinks. 

That, and being a geek, it's always gratifying knowing that while yes, I may be a geek, one of the star football meatheads I went to school with now pumps my gas. Nice knowing that I can afford my expensive plastic spacemen hobby while he has a hard time affording his rent. A little harsh, perhaps, but karma's like that. :biggrin:


----------



## Casual_T (Jan 2, 2008)

The part that gets me is the part where he said 40k is for mexicans, what kind of insult is that? I can understand *** or stupid but mexican? Yes, one of my good friends plays and is half Mexican but what the fuck?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It doesn't even make sense, seeing as the stereotype would be that Mexicans don't have enough money to play TTG.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Not to worry you but these kind of people will always be around. I deal with this kind of mentality even now and I have been gaming for 33+ years. Yes table top mini"s et al. Just be happy that you do not need to slander others to make yourself feel good. Best thing to do is just share your hobby interests with those you trust. Keep on with your hobby and just ignore those who would try to belittle you for having a more productive hobby than they can get a grasp on. I played on the school ball team and all that so it is not a jock vs geek thing. But be prepaired to defend yourself just try not to sink to low in the process, however feel free to take any shot available. Keep on with the hobby. Good luck. :good:


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

All this Asshatery is overwellming! It flows from his eye sockets, and turns everything he touches into an ASSHAT!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

NECROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :angry:


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

A few people know I collect Warhammer, but I dont think they really care, Im considered coolest of the uncool and for me thats a great place to be . I get the odd offensive remark about Warhammer but I just come back with an insult wittier.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

If you play the game and enjoy it then it really doesn't matter what people think. When you're in highschool it can be frustrating and hurtful when people attack things you like. Most kids don't get the fun it could be. I know a lot of the "popular" kids were the ones i specifically picked on because i wanted no part of the shit they dished on others. I moved a few times and went to new schools and avoided that crowd regardless. (i was a scary band geek!). In college is actually where i picked up playing 40k. High school is where i played D&D. As far as now i don't come out and say hey i play 40k but i do try to get any of my friends who can afford it and are interested in it to play. If anyone does question me about it (mostly the old men at my work when they see me on heresy) they usually don't give me crap. The older you get the less it matters. Tell your family that it's a hobby and you do it to unwind and relax. They'll be more understanding when they see you painting army men. There's quite a few older people in the hobby. I really hate to hear people saying that you're gay for playing 40k. It isn't like the BRB says "after your game is set up you must make out with the player on the opposite side of the table to see who goes first. Whoever backs off first goes second." It's mostly about killing, maiming, and military strategy. High schoolers will be asses sometimes. All you have to do is sit back and wait for the zombies to come. Then it won't be an issue...

woog out!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Tyler: " ha you play with plastic soldiers. you're gay. thats gay"
You " yeh, i play with plastic soldiers big fucking deal"
Tyler " wha?"
you "well fuck off then"

problem solved. violence is only the answer in certain situations, like where you are attacked first or you are george w. bush. who the fuck cares if you like to paint models and roll some dice on a table, each to their own. i showed it to my friend, he laughed, then said fair enough and left it there. my other friend came to my local gw before we went to the cinema, looked around and liked everything except the emos in there. my GF came with me there once, looked around and was impressed by the fact that i have the patience to do it. i do not broadcast it in school, although i was reading a SW novel and i got a lot of abuse for reading, no one cared that is was 40k. that ended with a remark about the certain abuser not having the mental capacity to read and he was told to get his brain evaluated by the biology teacher because he may have been a new breed of stupid. hence he was not heard from again


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> Tyler: " ha you play with plastic soldiers. you're gay. thats gay"
> You " yeh, i play with plastic soldiers big fucking deal"
> Tyler " wha?"
> you "well fuck off then"
> ...


Violence is not the option but is a very good option if you ask meunish:


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

well on the side of violence... if the next time he makes fun of you for it you punch him in the throat or gouge out his eyes. I highly doubt anyone will make fun of you or say anything to you about it again. Another plus, you'll have plenty of free time to paint your army being that you'd probably be expelled. Take advantage of the fact that you're under 18 and that todays society will forgive you if you blame it on "bullying." In fact, they'll probably suspend tyler and let you off with a couple visits to the school counselor. The only stipulation is you have to get it on video and post it.

woog out!


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

next time he does it talk in a slow voice that you use to explain things to little children and point out, you can gamble on it so it must be cool. and if that fails i second woog


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Hihg school sucks. Your going to have to deal with these people a alot. But if the best insult they can come up with is "your gay" than you have nothing to worry about. They will most lilkly end up filping burgers for the rest of their life. I play 40k, WFB, and shadowrun (yes i play shadowrun... got a problem?) and i have a gpa of 3 on a good quater, so i am not really a nerd in some respects (im smarter than that i just dont try). I like woogs idea of posting a video of the beat down its always fun to see douche bags get hurt. Violence helps sometimes but not always (i would know). Just picture the day of your gradution without all the people who were douches to you, they will either drop out or be held back (thats my case at least). Dont be asamed of your hobby, and dont be afrid to stick that in their face.

Good luck:biggrin:


----------



## ravager37 (Aug 17, 2008)

ultimately screw him, take the who cares approach, he prolly runs home and bust's out his secret stash of yugioh cards to play with his 7yr old brother or somethin..do what makes you happy, and what you enjoy...warhammer is an artistic, challenging, fun, and rewarding hobby..i tell people hey i play this game half of them are like hey thats cool and the other half laugh, but that other half will prolly be pumping your gas in a few yrs while youre attending school, and playing warhammer in your spare time..ignore it, for some people its just better to let them live in their own blissful ignorance


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I would've punched him in the face, because saying a Mexican can afford to play your most expensive hobby is just an insult without compare.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Dude ignore people like this there not worth your time or anyone's time. Most people like this are just ignorant. HIgh School sux but ill say this look at these so called popular kids you go to school with most of them wind up workin a crappy dead end job somewhere because they were too worried about partyin, gettin laid, and being a high school football star. 9 times out of 10 they wind up married to some fat ugly woman they got preganant in high school. Unlike us nerds and dorks who tend to think outside the box and actually dare i say do something with our lives.

I got some good news kid when you leave high school guess what all that popularity and being a awesome sports star dont mean a damn in the real world. being in the military i know many of these guys that whould normally call me a dork for my hobby but no one cares cause its my buisness. 

Next time one of these fucktards wants to give you shit dont even say much of anything just give him the finger call him ignorant and walk away


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

Your high schools sound like a load of toss, just be sociable, get a good group of friends and enjoy yourselves while you are there, if some one calls you gay, big deal? been called a lot worse, grow some thicker skin. 

All this "I'm the biggest boy on the block and I'd knock his teeth in" come on.. lets be honest, your not and you wouldn't. Just tell him to f'off and go find your own buddies.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Wankers will be wankers.

I certainly have encountered things like this when I was in High School - but I don't care. I never cared. Let them drink their livers into oblivion or their genitalia to fall off by exorbitant amounts of sexually transmitted diseases. In the end, I am having more fun than they are. I don't expect them to understand my interests as much as I don't understand theirs. Everyone likes something, no matter who you are. People should just sit down, shut up, and respect that. Sadly, that will never be the case, but then again - I don't care.

I just think it is funny that my fiancé thinks it is cute (and I am subtly converting her to the hobby, Bwahahahaha).


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm just going to say, high school doesn't suck, it's pretty awesome. There's really nothing significant to worry about. No need to find rent money, pay bills, or about the misses. Problems in highschool are pretty insignificant. I'm only saying this because im in highschool. Now, i will say that i am a football jock and rugby jock, plus i get along with everyone, so i guess i don't get picked on (anymore). As mentioned before, stick with "real" people and your friends, and make the most of highschool, because you're only in it four years, then you have to work the rest of your life.


----------



## Genenku (Apr 22, 2010)

Having Warhammer as a hobby is a tough one. Not only do you have to shell out bukoo cash for models, paints, terrain, books, and dice, you have to deal with people who don't understand it and revert to making fun of it in an attempt to be cool.

I have to deal with these people a lot. I am in the Florida Army National Guard (SCOUTS OUT!) and currently deployed. Now you think having a guy see you reading a book about the game is bad, wait until an entire platoon of soldiers, find out that you have over a hundred little models in your room in the barracks. Not only does it spread like wild fire but it is followed up with jokes like "hows's your army? GLEE" *motions pushing his glasses to his face*. Its not new to me though, and since I know these guys very well I know they are not being hurtful in any way, just giving me a hard time. I learned to just let it go, and lock my room door so as not to find some of my models glues to a table. 

You just gotta stick with what makes you happy and not worry about what others think and they will (the good ones) respect you for it.


----------



## goldsmartie (Dec 11, 2009)

well some people tryed stealing some of my stuff just because they had 'issues' with my hobby, that was untill i decided to stad up an they realised i was a foot taller, it worked (also they realiseing that i had a hobby knife might have helped, I would never hurt anyone ,but they didn't know that)


----------



## crown75 (Dec 28, 2009)

Its been said before by plenty of ppl. but stick to your guns, ignore the crazy kid.
Its an outlet for you that involves a bit of skill a bit of luck, and a bucket of fun.
I began playing way back..... '91 and played pen 'n paper role play games too.
I meet some ppl i went to school with way back then, sure some may have better jobs, some dont. Some may have their affairs in better order, some don't.
But i own my own house outright, and another nearly payed off. Most importantly my hobby has given me some of the best times in my life. Me and my mates still talk about games we've played over the last, nearly 20 years, as if they happened last week.

Its things like that you can not put a price on.

It may be hard right now, but try to ignore such ignorance and enjoy your hobby.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ta hell with hobby knives, what you kids need is a bayonet! designed to KILL KILL KILL!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

FatBoyFat said:


> All this "I'm the biggest boy on the block and I'd knock his teeth in" come on.. lets be honest, your not and you wouldn't.


many lulz indeed for that one. sigged. lol you said it before i could


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

FatBoyFat said:


> All this "I'm the biggest boy on the block and I'd knock his teeth in" come on.. lets be honest, your not and you wouldn't. Just tell him to f'off and go find your own buddies.


 It's the internet, egos are anonymous. That said, I usually respond how I would in real life. I just can't punch people through the screen. :ireful2: I imagine people feel the same way about me 95% of the time.


----------



## Genenku (Apr 22, 2010)

World Eater XII said:


> Ta hell with hobby knives, what you kids need is a bayonet! designed to KILL KILL KILL!


What is the bayonet made out of? STEEL STEEL COLD HARD STEEL!!!

What is the a motto of the bayonet? KILL KILL KILL WITHOUT MERCY!!!

What makes the green grass grow? BLOOD BLOOD BRIGHT RED BLOOD!!!

/\ Those are the questions my Drill Sergeants would ask during bayonet training and that is how we responded. Gotta love the Imperial Guar... U.S Army =D


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

I have a very similar problem, as I'm probably THE most un-popular kid in my year and I play all manner of GW games. People, even people I would have considered my friends often pay me out based on the hobbies I have and my mates have all 'dropped out' of 40k and other games (LoTR), as it became 'uncool' after entering senior-school (Years 9-12). However I find great releif in the fact that many other gamers are in the same prediciment that I am, which makes 40k more than just a game, more of a community. 

In the words of the internet


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome to highschool.

It's full of wankers, douchebags and general pains-in-the-ass.
The way around it is to not give a flying feth at a rolling doughnut about it.
Their opinions don't count when it comes to your hobby.


Do they like running around on a field getting sweaty and muddy and groping other boys?

That's closer to what "gay" is.

Methinks they might be a tad latent.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry if this sounds harsh, but everyone gets teased & mocked by someone else. Deal with it.


----------



## Genenku (Apr 22, 2010)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Sorry if this sounds harsh, but everyone gets teased & mocked by someone else. Deal with it.


So true. Just don't go nerd rage on them and stab them or something. Also, don't bottle up because of this. Go out, make friends, get to know people, embrace your nerd, but don't deny it. You will be suprised by how many people who call it "stupid" or "gay" say how interesting it is when you start talking to them about the fluff and playing the game. But under no circumstance should you bring up the fact that you collect tiny plastic men to a female. :grin:


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

These cocks clearly don't realise about the good bits of the hobby. I mean, solvents, spray paints, knives and glue? And all legit... I mean, that's what kids are into nowadays, isn't it? :grin:


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

I get stick of people wherever i go, every job i have had people asked me what i do for my hobby and they all just laugh saying "WTF is a 27yr old doing playing with toy soliders, you must be gay, why dont you get out there and get your end away like everyone else does, your lame", its a bit dishearterning really as where i live its just full of small minded bellends who think life is a joke. I find it hard to actually play any games as people around here just want to go out and drink and shag around, i think its sad when people just shut off to what they dont understand.


----------

